# Snare Pole



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a snare pole I made last fall.

Materials needed

5 ft x 3/4 inch plactic PVC. 
8-10 ft. coated cable
cable crimps
1/2 in plastic water valve
PVC glue

I had all this stuff laying around the basement. I built this on a whim when I was bored. If I had a cap for the PVC it would of made this even a little nicer. I would of used it on the loop end & put my crimp inside the cap.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Great Idea !!! light, easy, and...my way,cheap, cause....I tend to loose things while out on the line. Sometimes finding them with the snow melt. Thank you for passing it on ! Wonder how it will work on a big cat ...hmmm.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I like this Idea man, I will make FIL one I think he will like it too!!


----------

